
Slack isn't interested in remote workers - frostmatthew
https://twitter.com/mrmrs_/status/567832899854065664
======
webXL
Bummer, but remote work should DOE and responsibilities, and everything else
being equal, most hiring managers prefer the "pop-in" face to face updates.

